# The Macintosh Way - Guy Kawasaki's first book for free



## Giaguara (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, one of the reasons Guy Kawasaki rocks... 

He's giving for free an ebook (pdf or iPad version) of his first book, The Macintosh way. Originally printed in 1990 and way out of print. 
Here's the details http://freemacway.com so help yourself a copy.


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 3, 2010)

Wouldn't mind reading it, but; no how-no way am I signing up for Twitter.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2010)

Plus it wants to follow me on Twitter. Feels like a scam to spam people Twitter accounts.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 12, 2010)

Then do as I always do - revoke the access to said app after you got what you wanted.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2010)

I joined twitter to follow the Dalai Lama* -  I know he has things to say that are relevant!

(* and Conan Obrien! lol!)


----------

